# DISH network in 2 locations



## mcf57 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am thinking of getting DISH network for my home and weekend place. Both are located in the same state and are only about 2hrs from each other. 

I was thinking of having DISH network installed at the one location (home) with 3 or 4 receivers. Then buy an extra simple receiver (on ebay or something), a DISH antenna, self-install kit and installing it myslef up at the weekend home. Then simply add this 5th receiver (located at weekend home) to my main home account. 

Is this possible?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Read your customer agreement that is called account stacking. Also search for the DISH Audit Team.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

mcf57 said:


> I am thinking of getting DISH network for my home and weekend place. Both are located in the same state and are only about 2hrs from each other.
> 
> I was thinking of having DISH network installed at the one location (home) with 3 or 4 receivers. Then buy an extra simple receiver (on ebay or something), a DISH antenna, self-install kit and installing it myslef up at the weekend home. Then simply add this 5th receiver (located at weekend home) to my main home account.
> 
> Is this possible?


Legally, no. Under the radar, is it physically possible?.....yes. I wouldn't recommend it, though. :icon_cool


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

It is a violation of the terms of service that you agreed to with E* so you are not supposed to do it, but yes if you set up a dish at your vacation home and take one of your recievers to the other location it will work. E* has no idea where the box is unless it is conected to the phone line. To avoid the audit team you would not want to have more than four receivers on your account also if you sub to your local stations and the vaction home is out side of the spotbeam then the locals will not work. That would mean no ABC NBC ect..

BTW this thread will proabbly be closed soon. The site des not promote violating the user agreement. Althought they do not close threads about "moving" to get locals which is also a violation of the TOS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is definitely bad karma ... E* _requires_ a separate account for each separate location. While we have had some who suggest taking a receiver with them on vacation (including _historical_ references by the company CEO) the concept of having a permanently installed receiver in another location is _clearly_ against the rules. And when you're talking four or five receivers it is VERY likely that you'll see enforcement of those rules.

As far as the second part of this ... lying about where your equipment is ... we seem to have a difference in how such discussions are treated on the site. While we appreciate that "movers" are at least paying for their service they are violating their terms of service. On the DirecTV side of the site such discussion has led to many closed threads - yet we have been more lenient on the DishNetwork side.

It is probably time to correct this difference ... and let it be known that discussion of 'moving' is not appreciated ANYWHERE on the DBSTalk site --- regardless of which provider you are lying to.

If you can call up a CSR, tell them truthfully what you want to do, and get approval from the company for your plan then I believe we can promote that activity. But when it is clearly against the terms of service it's time to draw the line. We're not here to help people lie to their satellite companies. That's not our purpose.

So if you must lie to your satellite company please keep it to yourself. Thanks!


----------

